# my wonderful tanks!



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

these are pictures of my 55 gal driftwood tank and my 22 gal planted tank! I am trying to clean up the algae from my 22 gal so I will post up dated pictures once that is under control!


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful! I like the driftwood.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Thanks!  I finally got it looking good, I am still looking for a few more peices smaller ones and then some moss to got on the driftwood and that tank will be complete! The plecos in that tank love nibbling on the wood ;-)


----------

